# Cubing in school?



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Am i the only one who constantly cubes in school? I mean i am hardcore got 5 cubes taken away yesterday lmaoo. I got a mini type c no one can see that though !


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 28, 2013)

Just between classes and during lunch.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 28, 2013)

Hardly, but sometimes I do when I'm done with all my work or I have a substitute teacher or something


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2013)

Spoiler












I cube if I can afford to not pay attention, which isn't very often.


----------



## Bob (Feb 28, 2013)

My students are not allowed to cube in class.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 28, 2013)

People in my class say it's annoying that I cube so much.

My teachers allow me to do it during lunch. Infact, we had a competition the other day between me and this other kid who cubes. I won, just so you know


----------



## JasonK (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't say I ever got the urge to cube while I was at school. Especially not in class, that just seems really rude and distracting to me...


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 28, 2013)

I would but i don't like the attention because when i pull a cube out everyone's amazed and then they want to scramble it and blah blah blah it just gets kind of annoying.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

It does get annoying when kids see you its like "HOW DID YOU DO THAT OMG" I'm just like can i cube in peace.. haha, and i never pay attention i just cube!



Bob said:


> My students are not allowed to cube in class.



Bob! Yeah man i have your app! You should be more nicer to your students


----------



## KrisM (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah whenver I cube in public, anything higher than a 3x3 literally makes people look scared like I'm some kind of genius. 
One time I had my 5x5 out.. and someone asked me how long it took me to solve it. 
"Oh, about 2 minutes."
Their response - "What are you, man?"

This has led me to believe that it could pick up girls if used right


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

KrisM said:


> Yeah whenver I cube in public, anything higher than a 3x3 literally makes people look scared like I'm some kind of genius.
> One time I had my 5x5 out.. and someone asked me how long it took me to solve it.
> "Oh, about 2 minutes."
> Their response - "What are you, man?"
> ...



haha! I can barley hit a sub 2 on my 4x4 props though !


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 28, 2013)

For some reason, I can't concentrate on my work when my cube is confiscated.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 28, 2013)

My first two period (about 90 minutes) is Architectural Drawing, which is the easiest class ever, since the teacher doesn't care. I do 7x7 averages of 12 lol


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 28, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> It does get annoying when kids see you its like "HOW DID YOU DO THAT OMG" I'm just like can i cube in peace.. haha, and *i never pay attention* i just cube!



CAUSE



LukeMata11 said:


> Bob! Yeah man i have your app! You should be *more nicer* to your students



EFFECT


----------



## Ethaminx13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, that's how i get 90% of my practice is during school.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> CAUSE
> 
> 
> 
> EFFECT



TOO FUNY LMAO


----------



## Skullush (Feb 28, 2013)

Before lecture if I get there early, during lecture if I don't need to pay that much attention and I can be quiet
They think I'm a genius but I'm actually probably dumber than all of them


----------



## imautubefreak (Feb 28, 2013)

Most days I carry my cube around everywhere with me at school. I play with it when I'm bored and I also let others mix it up too. They're always so fascinated by my "oh-so-amazingly-wonderful skill."  So I solve it consistently throughout the day. Only a couple of classes where I'm actually doing something important are times when I don't cube.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bob said:


> My students are not allowed to cube in class.



This cannot POSSIBLY be a common problem. I mean, I know it's more popular back East but still...



KrisM said:


> This has led me to believe that it could pick up girls if used right



It can. I met my wife solving cubes. Good luck


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2013)

I usually do slow solves, practice F2L underneath the desk, etc. And yeah, it does attract the girls


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> For some reason, I can't concentrate on my work when my cube is confiscated.



I know that feel, bro.

I used to cube hardcore at recess and lunch. Sit on the bench with a laptop and timing myself for an hour straight.

Now I occasionally bring a puzzle if I feel like it, sometimes not though.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 28, 2013)

To the people who actually cube(d) in class, surely that would have been really distracting for people, considering how loud most cubes are?


----------



## uniacto (Feb 28, 2013)

I cube in school, but not in class. In class is pretty inconsiderate towards the professor...


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2013)

I only ever cube in class if I'm not doing work or listening to my teacher. It's also not much of a distraction because my cubes are fairly quiet (Atleast the cubes I bring to school are).


----------



## uniacto (Feb 28, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I only ever cube in class if I'm not doing work or listening to my teacher. It's also not much of a distraction because my cubes are fairly quiet (Atleast the cubes I bring to school are).



I dare you to bring a Wityou CV to class and use it.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2013)

I've used an unlubed Wityou on an airplane before...... Did not blow over well


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 28, 2013)

JasonK said:


> To the people who actually cube(d) in class, surely that would have been really distracting for people, considering how loud most cubes are?



I do very slow solves, so that it doesn't distract the others and not to catch the attention of the teacher


----------



## senapatiprasaja (Feb 28, 2013)

My teachers did not care


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I do very slow solves, so that it doesn't distract the others and not to catch the attention of the teacher



This. The only ones who even notice are sitting directly beside me. And I only do it to help me stay awake. It's a real problem.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 28, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I only ever cube in class if I'm not doing work or listening to my teacher. It's also not much of a distraction because my cubes are fairly quiet (Atleast the cubes I bring to school are).



Your cubes are all quiet because you lube them too much. . Ew.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 28, 2013)

Leave me alone and let me enjoy my slow cubes ;__;


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah i go through look ahead and practice.. i have a really mini cube i forgot what mm, its the smallest speedcube in the world though so i hide it behind my knee when a teacher comes


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

JasonK said:


> To the people who actually cube(d) in class, surely that would have been really distracting for people, considering how loud most cubes are?



Stickerless cubes are basically ghost hand because of the plastic #StickerlessMiniTypeC


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2013)

JasonK said:


> To the people who actually cube(d) in class, surely that would have been really distracting for people, considering how loud most cubes are?



That's when I do some experimenting. I'm don't really turn to where people can hear.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 28, 2013)

My math teacher had a cube. I learned to solve it and solved it all the time. 

This year, at an assembly, we are going to have a little comp. Hopefully I won't choke and I will get first.


----------



## BaconCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate it when I'm cubing at school, and you look away while doing a PLL, and people are like, "How do you solve it without looking at it?!" The same thing happens when you're scrambling without looking. :/


----------



## Masimosir (Feb 28, 2013)

I cube during most of my classes with my classmate.... my teacher don't seems to care haha


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 28, 2013)

I go to college so technically I cube in school all the time!  But I never really cube in class/lecture unless I know the professor is ok with it and I am not paying attention to class.


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Got a 50mm Zhanchi only for the purpose of cubing in school.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah me and my friend cube in gemoetry and we just go over algs its pretty sick cus the teacher dont care in that class! i never really go fast in school anyway i always practice lookahead or blindfolded or learn new algs on my fone.. mini type c


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 28, 2013)

The unwanted attention prevents me from doing it anymore. I only did it two years ago when I sat at a table in study hall by myself.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Feb 28, 2013)

RNewms27 said:


> The unwanted attention prevents me from doing it anymore. I only did it two years ago when I sat at a table in study hall by myself.



Yes! idc what anybody else says i hate the attention


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Feb 28, 2013)

My teachers love it when I cube. In fact, I brought in two cubes so I can teach my math teacher.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to do this when in junior high school i could just not study at all and still get good grades. My math teacher really did not care, band teacher i guess after class yes, spanish after class yes, and my english teacher actually encouraged me to do it (but not during classwork, of course)

Now that I'm trying to start a cubing community within my high school, i think the math teachers are starting to get fed up with they hear a zhanchi turn in the hallways XD.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2013)

My teachers hate it.


----------



## Benje00 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm homeschooled so I cube a lot during school. I take online courses that have prerecorded videos of a teacher in a class room. When they're teaching new concepts, going over homework, or reviewing for tests I don't cube. When they have class work I finish all of it and then cube. Usually, if the teachers are talking I don't cube.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 1, 2013)

Benje00 said:


> I'm homeschooled so I cube a lot during school. I take online courses that have prerecorded videos of a teacher in a class room. When they're teaching new concepts, going over homework, or reviewing for tests I don't cube. When they have class work I finish all of it and then cube. Usually, if the teachers are talking I don't cube.



oh cool! I used to homeschool online too. I didn't really learn much when I used the video type of homeschooling, so I switched after awhile. It's really easy to not pay attention with video teachers


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 1, 2013)

uniacto said:


> oh cool! I used to homeschool online too. I didn't really learn much when I used the video type of homeschooling, so I switched after awhile. It's really easy to not pay attention with video teachers



Why are so many cubers on here homeschooled?


----------



## Benje00 (Mar 1, 2013)

uniacto said:


> oh cool! I used to homeschool online too. I didn't really learn much when I used the video type of homeschooling, so I switched after awhile. It's really easy to not pay attention with video teachers



Yeah, I usually get distracted with games or even this forum.  You can just let the videos run while you do other stuff which makes it hard to focus. 



brandbest1 said:


> Why are so many cubers on here homeschooled?



I didn't know so many were homeschooled on here, but I think it's mainly due to the fact that many homeschoolers have a lot of time on their hands. Stereotype homeschoolers are known as being smart. Maybe they want to look even smarter by speedcubing?


----------



## xAnon (Mar 1, 2013)

During breaks and during some of my classes.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 1, 2013)

Im done with school but when I was in high school I didnt really ever bring a cube to school. I think there were a couple times where I did and thats mostly because class mates wanted to see if they could solve it. I just dont like the attention from other people, and its really annoying when someone wants you to teach them how to do it because you cant just teach them in a split second like theyre thinking you can.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 1, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Im done with school but when I was in high school I didnt really ever bring a cube to school. I think there were a couple times where I did and thats mostly because class mates wanted to see if they could solve it. I just dont like the attention from other people, and its really annoying when someone wants you to teach them how to do it because you cant just teach them in a split second like theyre thinking you can.



Exactly. +1x10^100
People have brought their cubes to school for me to solve.


----------



## A Leman (Mar 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Exactly. +1x10^100
> People have brought their cubes to school for me to solve.



Wow, just Google it. why don't they?


----------



## Bob (Mar 1, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> This cannot POSSIBLY be a common problem. I mean, I know it's more popular back East but still...



There are cubes around mostly because they're mine. I keep cubes in and on my desk.



immortalchaos29 said:


> It can. I met my wife solving cubes. Good luck



Why did this quote say that it was quoted from Bob? I didn't say that second part.



A Leman said:


> Wow, just Google it. why don't they?



Don't you mean "Googol" it?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 1, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Why are so many cubers on here homeschooled?



I don't know. I just got bored at home alot, so I started cubing


----------



## shelley (Mar 1, 2013)

LukeMata11 said:


> Bob! Yeah man i have your app! You should be more nicer to your students



You should be more respectful to your teachers. Cubing between classes and during whatever free time you have is fine, but if you've gotten five cubes confiscated in one day you are doing something wrong and it's not something to be proud of.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob said:


> There are cubes around mostly because they're mine. I keep cubes in and on my desk.




Haha makes sense. I am considering getting my teaching certificate next year. I'm guessing my desk would look similar lol.



Bob said:


> Why did this quote say that it was quoted from Bob? I didn't say that second part.



My bad. Fixed.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 1, 2013)

i only cube in class if i have one of my ghosthands. they are nice and quiet. i cube at lunch a lot.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 1, 2013)

Bob said:


> Don't you mean "Googol" it?



That's what I was gunna say 

On the homeschooled topic, I don't know. I'm homeschooled, and I cube, but the two are entirely unrelated. I'm allowed to do a solve or two between subjects, or if I'm doing something like spanish pronunciation practice that doesn't require hands, but I'm not allowed to do anything else during school really. I started being homeschooled in 1st grade, and I started cubing in 7th or something, so they aren't really connected.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 1, 2013)

shelley said:


> You should be more respectful to your teachers. Cubing between classes and during whatever free time you have is fine, but if you've gotten five cubes confiscated in one day you are doing something wrong and it's not something to be proud of.



It was a joke.. Dont be such a bk. Haha, you like are taking it in offence?


----------



## A Leman (Mar 1, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Wow, just Google it. why don't they?





Bob said:


> Don't you mean "Googol" it?



I was playing with the pun since the original response was about people that nag you to teach them the cube when they could just google it. This would be easier if vbullitin still used nested quotes.(ps I know that googol is the number)


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Mar 1, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> People in my class say it's annoying that I cube so much.



...Know that feel bro


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 1, 2013)

I cube in class whene'er it doesnt annoy people and i've nothing I'm meant to be doing


----------



## scollymobanger (Mar 1, 2013)

People in my class cube and get cubes taken away. One day there were seven zhanchis and a guhong on the teachers desk.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 1, 2013)

How many people in your school cube? I'm the only serious cuber at my school.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> That's what I was gunna say
> 
> On the homeschooled topic, I don't know. I'm homeschooled, and I cube, but the two are entirely unrelated. I'm allowed to do a solve or two between subjects, or if I'm doing something like spanish pronunciation practice that doesn't require hands, but I'm not allowed to do anything else during school really. I started being homeschooled in 1st grade, and I started cubing in 7th or something, so they aren't really connected.



Oo, el español, ¿sí? Yo quiero este curso, no sé por qué. Creo que lo es muy fácil para mí, pero probablemente tengo que tomar el curso de AP. ugh. ¿Por qué habla en español? Debo hablar en el chino y sobre los cubos de Rubik.
Felt like doing that.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 2, 2013)

I cube in class when I have free time and during lunch and study halls.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 2, 2013)

In whatever class I have with another cuber. There's only one I know at my school who actually speedsolves, and we share Calculus and Physics classes. As soon as the lesson is done, we just disregard the classwork assignment because our teachers know that we are far from struggling with the material. According to him, he also cubes in the library during his free period and nobody complains about the noise


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 2, 2013)

I OH down the hallways and during lunch I race against 2 of my friends.
one of them is just returning to cubing so he's slower than me
the other guy is sub 20, which I'm not 

Speaking of which, I lost my zhanchi in class, and some kid exploded it in the next block, before I knew what had happened. he then threw it in the trash.
Now it's gone, but I still have the core.
I'm never going to forget a cube in a desk again


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 2, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Oo, el español, ¿sí? Yo quiero este curso, no sé por qué. Creo que lo es muy fácil para mí, pero probablemente tengo que tomar el curso de AP. ugh. ¿Por qué habla en español? Debo hablar en el chino y sobre los cubos de Rubik.
> Felt like doing that.


我学习中文。

My mom is making me learn spanish, and I'm choosing to learn chinese as well with memrise.com (I'm also doing additional spanish on there).
Oh, and the spanish course I'm doing is called Tell Me More, iirc.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2013)

I honestly think cubing is super annoying (out of context, like in school).

It's loud, obnoxious, and really ostentatious. I don't like the attention that it brings. So I don't cube in school 

I'm always excited to see someone else with a cube though! I just like to keep cubing a "secret hobby."


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 2, 2013)

Everyday I solve my 3x3 or learn new algs during breaks and classes. This is my addiction, when I haven't my cube, I'm bored or get panic ;D


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 2, 2013)

If I didn't get enough sleep the night before, I will cube throughout the day to keep myself awake. Sometimes I will do OLLCP drills in class, but only when I am not confident about remembering all of them.


----------



## Florian (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not sure for which scores you peeps are aiming in class, but I guess I'm too ambitious in school to cube while I am supposed to learn. Also when I care in class I don't need to study that much per day at home and hence have time go out more or even to cube a few hours per week, even though even that is getting pretty rare. If someone would cube in class *I* would take the cube away from him/her and not even wait for the teacher to do this. And if you're bored in class than just talk to your neighbour or relax.
Furthermore regarding cubing during recess and lunch, why do you people do it? It makes you seem really addicted to it and it makes you look and be quite socially akward. Keep the cubing for @home, meet-ups and comps. Make friends in school and interact with them.

Picking up chicks works at if you have a MeetUp in public and when chicks come you explain the cube a bit, take a pic with them and add them on fb, later that night you message them and meet up with them again where you of course don't take a cube with you. It also works well in picking up gay dudes . (Melbourne peeps will now what I mean with the latter haha)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 2, 2013)

That is really true. The only thing I would say is the only opinion of yourself that matters is your own. If you want to cube during school, just do it, don't feel pressured by social environment.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 2, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> That is really true. The only thing I would say is the only opinion of yourself that matters is your own. If you want to cube during school, just do it, don't feel pressured by social environment.



I honestly dont care what other people think.. if i wanna cube i will.. if i dont i wont


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmmh. I do get influenced by people complaining about the noise because the noise hurts my own ears too.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Mar 2, 2013)

Same! Im with you man!


cyoubx said:


> I honestly think cubing is super annoying (out of context, like in school).
> 
> It's loud, obnoxious, and really ostentatious. I don't like the attention that it brings. So I don't cube in school
> 
> I'm always excited to see someone else with a cube though! I just like to keep cubing a "secret hobby."


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG IT'S MY FAVORITE YOUTUBE REVIEWER
hi cyoubx
and yeah, I don't like the attention because everybody goes "can I mix it up?" or "OMG YOU FIXED IT!"


----------



## tengurocks (Mar 3, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> 我学习中文。
> 
> My mom is making me learn spanish, and I'm choosing to learn chinese as well with memrise.com (I'm also doing additional spanish on there).
> Oh, and the spanish course I'm doing is called Tell Me More, iirc.



Everyone in my school learns chinese.And i hate it even though i am chinese.


----------



## Snoutmol (Mar 3, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'm not sure for which scores you peeps are aiming in class, but I guess I'm too ambitious in school to cube while I am supposed to learn. Also when I care in class I don't need to study that much per day at home and hence have time go out more or even to cube a few hours per week, even though even that is getting pretty rare. If someone would cube in class *I* would take the cube away from him/her and not even wait for the teacher to do this. And if you're bored in class than just talk to your neighbour or relax.
> Furthermore regarding cubing during recess and lunch, why do you people do it? It makes you seem really addicted to it and it makes you look and be quite socially akward. Keep the cubing for @home, meet-ups and comps. Make friends in school and interact with them.
> 
> Picking up chicks works at if you have a MeetUp in public and when chicks come you explain the cube a bit, take a pic with them and add them on fb, later that night you message them and meet up with them again where you of course don't take a cube with you. It also works well in picking up gay dudes . (Melbourne peeps will now what I mean with the latter haha)



First of all, I like to look socially odd and different. Second, you care _way_ to much what people think of you. 

Also I like to be socially withdrawn and come home and beat my head against the wall for hours and cry


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 3, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'm not sure for which scores you peeps are aiming in class, but I guess I'm too ambitious in school to cube while I am supposed to learn. Also when I care in class I don't need to study that much per day at home and hence have time go out more or even to cube a few hours per week, even though even that is getting pretty rare. If someone would cube in class *I* would take the cube away from him/her and not even wait for the teacher to do this. And if you're bored in class than just talk to your neighbour or relax.
> Furthermore regarding cubing during recess and lunch, why do you people do it? It makes you seem really addicted to it and it makes you look and be quite socially akward. Keep the cubing for @home, meet-ups and comps. Make friends in school and interact with them.
> 
> Picking up chicks works at if you have a MeetUp in public and when chicks come you explain the cube a bit, take a pic with them and add them on fb, later that night you message them and meet up with them again where you of course don't take a cube with you. It also works well in picking up gay dudes . (Melbourne peeps will now what I mean with the latter haha)


If you only do things that are "popular", then you will fall for anything. You shouldn't be pushed around by peer pressure.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to cube in every single class at school but now it's only when I'm really tired and need to stay awake, after I finish all my work, substitute teacher, or I really don't need to pay attention (school forcing me to take algebra 2 after finishing calculus). Grades never suffered.
When I do cube in class, it's only awkward on the first day. After that, people just ignore it and most just ignore my cubing for the rest of the year. I only bring quietest cubes to school (guhong v2, mini zhanchi, lunhui, etc) and only do slow solves unless it is during lunch or something.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to bring cubes to school, but I got tired of having to talk to people about cubing, it's always really awkward.

Also, the other day in math, we had a sub who gave us about 10 minutes of work to do with over an hour left in class, so I finished it and, luckily having a cube with me, did some 3BLD, and got a success on my third try =D


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Honestly you cant care what people think. Just do you who cares what ohter people think, if they have a problem forget them. If you wanna cube do it


----------



## Florian (Mar 3, 2013)

Snoutmol said:


> First of all, I like to look socially odd and different. Second, you care _way_ to much what people think of you.
> 
> Also I like to be socially withdrawn and come home and beat my head against the wall for hours and cry


I predominantly elide how others appraise me. Primarily I care about what I think of me and I would personally find myself profoundly socially akward sitting self-abandoned in a corner during lunch break. Additionally social isolation most certainly entails hardships in effective communication in team work as well as other social trials and tribulations in life.
There is time to cube at home or at MeetUps.


----------



## Niv99 (Mar 3, 2013)

nope.
i would like to do it


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 4, 2013)

I really just do it at lunch, and do random algs down the hallway
Nobody thinks I'm socially awkward, or whatever. I happen to be pretty much the smartest guy in school (though that might change in high school next year), and nobody really cared after last year.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 4, 2013)

I go to school to learn.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 4, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I go to school to learn.


That's what it's there for.....


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to cube Wednesday and Thursday at school. Long story.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Been cubing at school these past few weeks everyday in my free time. It's becoming infectious, my friends are starting to learn, and my somewhat experienced friend just asked me to help him learn 4LLL.
I just use my mini Dayan Zhanchi though, the normal cuebs are to big and valuable to put in a position of potential popping at shcool.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 6, 2013)

Florian said:


> I predominantly elide how others appraise me. Primarily I care about what I think of me and I would personally find myself profoundly socially akward sitting self-abandoned in a corner during lunch break. Additionally social isolation most certainly entails hardships in effective communication in team work as well as other social trials and tribulations in life.
> There is time to cube at home or at MeetUps.



Hmm... I don't find myself socially awkward. True, I'm introverted so I'm not highly sociable, but when I want to socialize with my good friends, it's totally good. Other times, I probably enjoy sitting self-abandoned in a corner.

I never cubed in class when I was at school. I cubed during recess and usually brought my cube on field trips. Sitting in a school bus is kinda boring. I guess usually I don't care too much if people see me cubing and decide to talk with me about it. I'm only concerned that I take out my cube when someone is already watching me because I don't want to appear like I'm being a show-off. If I take it out kind of secretly then it's more obvious that I'm doing it purely for my own entertainment. Yeah, it's weird. So best is if nobody is in the room then I start cubing and if they happen to appear then it is ok.


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 6, 2013)

I cube in school almost every day, sometimes during classes.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cubing it school right now as a matter of fact lol.


----------



## LukeMata11 (Mar 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> View attachment 2709Cubing it school right now as a matter of fact lol.



I wish i could oost a pic! Gettin my new average right now though


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 6, 2013)

That's what I used to do and that's what happened to me and a kid messed up my core on my zanchi and a sticker as well, I just like the controversy when I try and cube at school


----------



## nqwe (Mar 6, 2013)

Reading about how some people cube in public I somewhat embarrassed for all cubers.

How could you cube in class, annoy the hell out of everybody and say that you don't care about them?!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't annoy the hell out of anyone...
And I certainly didn't say I don't care about them either


----------



## pdilla (Mar 6, 2013)

If I cubed back in high school I'm not sure how much I'd like the attention...


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 6, 2013)

I was cubing on germany class, and my teacher saw my cube and took it... and she solved 1 face (it was almost solved, i was solving f2l).
Most of my teachers got impressed of my ability to solve Rubik's cube


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 6, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> I was cubing on germany class, and my teacher saw my cube and took it... and she solved 1 face (it was almost solved, i was solving f2l).
> Most of my teachers got impressed of my ability to solve Rubik's cube



Same here but I don't do it anymore at school


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 6, 2013)

In math had time. Did a bld solve. Pretty close, about 5 minutes.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Today my math teacher noticed my little cube and told me he can usually solve one layer after enough time.
And then an hour later this guy in my class was telling me about how in second grade he solved 5 sides but couldn't get the sixth. Huh, that's weird. All 5 and the 6th wasn't solved automatically? Hes so full of it.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 6, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> 我学习中文。
> 
> My mom is making me learn spanish, and I'm choosing to learn chinese as well with memrise.com (I'm also doing additional spanish on there).
> Oh, and the spanish course I'm doing is called Tell Me More, iirc.



王爷您的汉文进展如何？ 奴才一看见您写的钢强有力的毛笔字就按捺不住我卑鄙的心情， 没想到远在西域还有才子能够自学汉文，而且毛笔字还写得出神入化。您真是我们人类的骄傲， 您太伟大了。如今奴才耳闻王爷还对魔方有自己的一番见解，奴才更见无比的崇拜王爷了。 今日奴才能够亲眼所见王爷的才华， 是上辈子修来的福分阿！

sorry that was also too tempting. in case you cant understand a word, its called 甄嬛体. google it on baidu.


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Today my math teacher noticed my little cube and told me he can usually solve one layer after enough time.
> And then an hour later this guy in my class was telling me about how in second grade he solved 5 sides but couldn't get the sixth. Huh, that's weird. All 5 and the 6th wasn't solved automatically? Hes so full of it.



Haha that's what my friends tell me as well.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

I did a subminute bld off by a 3 edge cycle today for a teacherizer, she was just like, wtf


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## Dylann (Mar 6, 2013)

In classes, I don't usually cube. Sort of because I think it's rude but probably because it makes so much noise. I sometimes give it to my mate who I've taught (using beginner method) he likes to do it slowly. Other than that, like 11 other people can cube now me and my best mate started cubing. He quit recently so I sorta stopped and everyone else has sort of stopped. We used to ALWAYS cube at lunch and break and afterschool, and when we had a supply lesson our first thought was just "100 minutes of cubing".


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha, I know the feeling of the noise lol. I tend to be more cautious so it's quieter. But when I give it to my friend, he makes tons and tons of noise because he thinks its funny to shuffle it as violently as possible.


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Haha, I know the feeling of the noise lol. I tend to be more cautious so it's quieter. But when I give it to my friend, he makes tons and tons of noise because he thinks its funny to shuffle it as violently as possible.



And that's what led up yo my friend breaking my zanchi, so I had him buy me a new one and he was like why are these damn things so expensive haha (sorry for language)


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just do slow solving in class, and go normally at lunch


----------



## WBCube (Mar 7, 2013)

I worry that I'm just being obnoxious, so if I do it's very quietly


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 7, 2013)

We're doing 3 days of testing at school so I'm speed cubing during breaks and stuff. Some people wanted to try my cube and tried to turn as fast as possible and it looked like they were trying to do a ton of rotations at the same time. 
I do OH solves when the teacher is talking/lecturing so the teacher at least knows I'm paying attention and only let people touch my cube when they're done with the class work and really don't have anything better to do. 



Tj2OY said:


> he was like why are these damn things so expensive haha (sorry for language)



Funny thing is they're actually cheaper than rubik's brands depending on where you live and where you're making him buy it from.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 7, 2013)

Everybody in my school basically knows I solve the rubik's cube in class. I'm considered a badass because I can solve the cube and got a 4.0 grade average.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Never ever, cause I need a 90% grade average to go directly into CompSci in Uni.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2013)

I hate it when these *****s walk up in the middle of a solve, "Hey I can solve a side in 10 minutes" then try to take it from me.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I hate it when these *****s walk up in the middle of a solve, "Hey I can solve a side in 10 minutes" then try to take it from me.



My mom says that, but she doesn't take the cube from me.


----------



## Tj2OY (Mar 8, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> We're doing 3 days of testing at school so I'm speed cubing during breaks and stuff. Some people wanted to try my cube and tried to turn as fast as possible and it looked like they were trying to do a ton of rotations at the same time.
> I do OH solves when the teacher is talking/lecturing so the teacher at least knows I'm paying attention and only let people touch my cube when they're done with the class work and really don't have anything better to do.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is they're actually cheaper than rubik's brands depending on where you live and where you're making him buy it from.


Yeah, but he was like surprised by how much just for a cube. And I had to describe to him that it's the best on the market. Now I have to save up for a Panshi.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 8, 2013)

People were shouting at me to hurry up while memoing for a blindsolve
Blind solve >_>


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2013)

5BLD said:


> People were shouting at me to hurry up while memoing for a blindsolve
> Blind solve >_>



20 second's is too slow ?


----------



## Ellsming (Mar 8, 2013)

I used to cube when I was in school, but only during classes where I knew I wouldn't get in trouble for it. My French teacher always told me it was quicker to peel off the stickers and put them back in the right place. But I didn't get too mad because she let me use it in lessons.


----------



## Nihahhat (Mar 9, 2013)

I always cube during lunch break and sometimes between classes. I occasionally bring in a puzzle to my 1st period class, but I only use it before class starts. I would never cube during the lesson; that would be plain rude. It's also kind of funny to see my teacher's reaction because I try to bring in a different puzzle each time. You should have seen her face when I brought in a megaminx


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 10, 2013)

I cube in most of my classes when I have free time. I am sub 20. I used to be able to cube whenever and the teachers mostly didn't care (except for my science teacher last year, she confiscated my stickerless zhanchi once, made me really uncomfortable). I use a heavily modded GuHong V2 so it is pretty quiet. Back to I used to be able to. Other kids in my classes sort of know how to solve a 3x3 and they brag about it ALL THE TIME. The reason why cubing isn't aloud anymore in most of my classes (I still do it in private) is because they are *****s and thought they could cube WHENEVER and they played with their Rubik's Brands the whole class period! Then the teacher got mad and told them to put their toys up. Technically a crappy Rubik's Brand is a toy but a Guhong is NOT a toy  . It is annoying when I am trying to cube and someone just shouts out...OMG WHOAH HOW DO YOU DO THAT! DO YOU REMEMBER HOW YOU MIXED IT UP (Its scrambled not mixed it up.)
I am getting frustrated just typing this. And then the teacher comes over and I have to yell at everyone silently to SIT DOWN! Apparently the forum blocks out the word I D I O T.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Cause I think many children browse this forum. And because you are posting in a place where you are most likely to find children "cubing in school" haha


----------



## Snoutmol (Mar 10, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> My French teacher always told me it was quicker to peel off the stickers and put them back in the right place.


This seems like something you could easily prove wrong to anybody. Surely she didn't believe that for long?


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 10, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Cause I think many children browse this forum. And because you are posting in a place where you are most likely to find children "cubing in school" haha



OHH Okay...Thanks!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 10, 2013)

There is a person that sits next to me that cubes with a terrible Rubik's brand. It is SOOO loud and that is why I have a B in math... but i do occasionally in Chinese


----------



## ncube (Mar 10, 2013)

I cube during lunch occasionally, but other than that I pretty much only cube if someone brings it up. I hate when people think I'm showing off, and I really don't like the attention and being known as "that cube guy" and stuff. So, I try to only cube with other cubers or at home pretty much.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 11, 2013)

In the library after school, buts it too loud. so usuallyu i prefer not too, also my form tutor thinks im awesome for being to solve it..... but im really not very quick yet


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 11, 2013)

im more actually known for cubing than music or mlp


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 11, 2013)

why? its great fun though


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Acquaintances and my teacher recorded me doing a BLD solve today. One of them even held a notepad in front of me to make it more professional. They wanted to prove to a science teacher that it was possible because he did not believe it.

They showed him the video and he still doesn't believe it.:fp


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Mar 11, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> There is a person that sits next to me that cubes with a terrible Rubik's brand. It is SOOO loud and that is why I have a B in math... but i do occasionally in Chinese



This is one of my points I forget to note! They absolutely CANNOT cube quietly with ANY CUBE! I can cube more quietly with an unlubed C5 then they can with a Rubik's Brand. It is kind of ridiculous that they don't notice that they are disrupting the whole class.


----------



## Razorcube (May 6, 2013)

I cube all the time in school. Only had the cube taken of me once. Normaly its the other people in y class who try to rob the cube and break it and then give it to me or people try to distract me.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 6, 2013)

I cube during lunch and break, and when the there's a substitute teacher. I also cube in Maths. I've made a deal with my teacher that as long as I do the work, I can cube afterwards, and since Maths is my favourite subject,that's most of the time


----------



## guythatlikesOH (May 6, 2013)

I actually just finished teaching my math teacher how to solve a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## IamWEB (May 6, 2013)

I cube in my college courses all the time. The teachers love it, the girls practically throw put their numbers in my phone themselves, and the guys envy my ability to grab their attention.
Just kidding. I don't cube in class at all these days.





In class.


----------



## uniacto (May 6, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> I cube in my college courses all the time. The teachers love it, the girls practically throw put their numbers in my phone themselves, and the guys envy my ability to grab their attention.
> Just kidding. I don't cube in class at all these days.
> 
> In class.




I find that it's a nice conversation starter though.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 6, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I find that it's a nice conversation starter though.


I find it awkward when someone brings it up like "Omg how did you do that" like how does that start a conversation?


----------



## uniacto (May 6, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> I find it awkward when someone brings it up like "Omg how did you do that" like how does that start a conversation?



that's true. Explaining it to them simply and then asking for their name afterwards helps lessen the awkwardness haha. 

If they go on to say "I used to peel the stickers off", then just walk away. 

Just kidding.


----------



## 5BLD (May 6, 2013)

I'm really short tempered with people who try to mock me for it now on the bus even when it's something small, it's a thing with me that's been rising for a while. I especially hate it when they tell me that it's hurting their ears in a rude way. I'm getting increasingly impatient with everything. So I lay off cubing in school unless I'm just with my friends, and I cube while talking to them (which probably isn't a very good idea either).


----------



## Bh13 (May 6, 2013)

I always get to school an hour early because my brother has an AP Spanish course and we go to the same school. I always solve the cube in that hour, but I don't do any other time because its really annoying to all my friends. The only thing that annoys me is there is this one guy who is always there early and he always takes the cube from me and then spends ten minutes doing random turns. I solve in public every once in a while, but not with anything bigger than a 4x4.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> The only thing that annoys me is there is this one guy who is always there early and he always takes the cube from me and then spends ten minutes doing random turns.



About a month ago, just before the end of the spring term, we sat in our form room doing nothing because the other two houses were having their end of term awards assembly. So I just sat in there cubing, taking no notice of anyone around me. Then some kid takes the cube (scrambled) and is convinced he can do it. We were in form for about an hour, and he had it for about half that time, and he went mad every time he got like 4 pieces of he same colour. In the end I just thought stuff this and just ripped it out his hands. I already had a grudge with him, so I solved it, gave him the finger and walked away. I hate people like that, who are convinced they can solve a cube. From now on, I ain't cubing around him anymore


----------



## cxinlee (May 7, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> The only thing that annoys me is there is this one guy who is always there early and he always takes the cube from me and then spends ten minutes doing random turns.


A lot of people do that to me.


----------



## BaconCuber (May 7, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> I find it awkward when someone brings it up like "Omg how did you do that" like how does that start a conversation?



I know! I hate it when people say that, and also, "That should be a world record!" *Facepalm* "The world record is 5.55 seconds, dude." "I don't believe it." *Double facepalm*


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 7, 2013)

Music and no bother,cubing in an quiet afternoon,that would be my ideal cubing world


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> Music and no bother,cubing in an quiet afternoon,that would be my ideal cubing world



Damn Straight


----------



## piyushp761 (May 7, 2013)

Me and one of my friend cube sometimes in the school only during lunch. We compete and I always win. If some one sees us he/she get attracted to us. My friend once got one his cubes taken away by our English teacher. Luckily his mom is also is a teacher at the school so he got the cubes back. I remember last year both of us were competing during the last period (free for both of us). some girls were sitting next to us and the certainly got attracted towards us and starting cheering. when I won they were like- What are you made up of man some kind of Scientific genius?!! I got a megaminx to the school a week later and they were thinking the puzzle was impossible. I solved it and the same girls got so much attracted that they now teel me to bring big puzzles like a 6x6 or a 5x5 and I just run away from them.

I was the first person to start cubing in my school. Then I taught it to a guy who was like the best in academics. Thought it to 3 of my friends, then to 2 unknown people at school (literally i don't even know their names). Now whenever I solve the cube(sub 20) everyone is like ahh.. too slow... anyone can do it faster... even i can...(all of them except for one are over 2 min solvers). I want to hit them so hard for saying that. The one guy (the best in academics) is sub 20 almost the same like me (just a little bit slower) never brags about solving the cube that fast but the rest do which is really annoying so now i have stopped cubing at school.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

some one toke my 6x6 from me today. i lost my cool and shoved him into the wall and hit him. im not proud of this.


----------



## uniacto (May 7, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> some one toke my 6x6 from me today. i lost my cool and shoved him into the wall and hit him. im not proud of this.



 is the cube okay?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

he made me pop it which is what pissed me off. am not the the kind of guy to just beat the **** out of people for something small like that, but this guy had it coming. the biggest stoner douchbag in history.


----------



## uniacto (May 7, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> he made me pop it which is what pissed me off. am not the the kind of guy to just beat the **** out of people for something small like that, but this guy had it coming. the biggest stoner douchbag in history.



Ah okay. Id probably lose my temper as well, but I'm not strong enough to punch someone and actually hurt them  Did you get in trouble or anything?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Ah okay. Id probably lose my temper as well, but I'm not strong enough to punch someone and actually hurt them  Did you get in trouble or anything?



only a shop teacher saw and all he did was chuckle and tell the guy that he was lucky that he didn't get beat up sooner.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> only a shop teacher saw and all he did was chuckle and tell the guy that he was lucky that he didn't get beat up sooner.



World's coolest teacher. I'm really small for my age, so I just take it and wait till they give up and give it back. What I lack in height I make up for in foul language


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2013)

I've always been small for my age as well and it's a fudging pain in the whatever. But itll sort itself out in years. It's just that, there's nothing to "make up for". It's nothing. I find raging is not the way to go, it only makes it worse inside... So when someone takes my cube i snatch it back aggressively, not out of anger. And foul language just makes it funnier so I don't. If they're close and are actually trying to look for trouble then a hard slap usually does the trick. It's always worked for me, and i can use the excuse that it's funny.


----------



## randomtypos (May 7, 2013)

i think of 3-cycles for bld in class


----------



## PedroSabioni (May 8, 2013)

I solve my 57mm cube during the lunch. I also cube in philosophy lessons using with a 42mm ZhanChi behind my pencil case, because i hate the subject and the teacher.


----------



## Lorenzo (May 8, 2013)

it's all fun and games until a noncuber tries to take your cube


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 8, 2013)

I'm small for my age too, but I have attempted to establish a semi-decent social status specifically so people don't mess with me. And it mostly works.


----------



## uniacto (May 8, 2013)

Lorenzo said:


> it's all fun and games until a noncuber tries to take your cube



until the noncuber gets hurt. Then it's all fun.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I'm small for my age too, but I have attempted to establish a semi-decent social status specifically so people don't mess with me. And it mostly works.



I try that as well, well and no-one picks on me, so I'm OK at school


----------



## Lchu613 (May 8, 2013)

I do the slap method. And I pinch on the tricep which hurts like h***. I just have to be ready in case they drop my cube XD


----------



## randomtypos (May 8, 2013)

My 3bld skillz gets me cute asian girliees.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 9, 2013)

for people who get their cubes taken, here is an idea. go up to someone who often takes your cube and if they try to take it, just put it down your pants.


----------



## lex (May 9, 2013)

what if its my teacher haha jk , nonserious comment


----------



## IQubic (May 9, 2013)

I cube at school all the time. I love when i get a 1 minute 3 seconds solve this happens:
Noncuber: That was fast.
Me: Not really, it was a slow time.
Noncuber: _*You*_ call that *Slow.*


----------



## YddEd (May 11, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> I already had a grudge with him, so I solved it, gave him the finger and walked away. I hate people like that, who are convinced they can solve a cube. From now on, I ain't cubing around him anymore


Lolbro isn't that a bit mean?


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Lolbro isn't that a bit mean?



Suppose, but he is a kid that I REALLY don't like. We are like enemies, and I'm surprised he didn't chuck it out the window lol


----------



## 5BLD (May 12, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Suppose, but he is a kid that I REALLY don't like. We are like enemies, and I'm surprised he didn't chuck it out the window lol



Lol enemies
At least be mean to him in a way so he realises why hes stupid


----------



## CuberCat (May 15, 2013)

I took 2 cubes to school so me and ma friend could cube. This other kid on the table was like begging me to let him take one of my cubes home. I first said no, but I let him. It was a Sheng En F4. He better bring it back tommorow because I don't know where to buy it anymore! I hate the attention you get when you cube in class, really annoying. Also when people ask you to teach them! AGH...I WANNA CUBE IN PEACE! LOL teachers never ever confiscate my cubes, it's always: "Please put it away, you can play the cube after you finish those questions"!


----------



## Zyrb (May 15, 2013)

I used to cube in school all the time during lunch. I taught one of my teachers and 2 of my friends. I also cube all the time on school trips and such. The questions of 'OMG WTF your hands move so fast' do get annoying, but it balances out with the awe of silence that also comes.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 15, 2013)

This really sucks. I'm in home room right now, I have my main Zhanchi in my binder right next to me, and there's nothing to do.
A perfect storm for cubing.
However, it is so quiet in here, and my cube is so clicky, I know it will call attention towards me and bother everyone so I have to sit here and wait.
I don't know why my home room is so quiet, but this keeps happening.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> This really sucks. I'm in home room right now, I have my main Zhanchi in my binder right next to me, and there's nothing to do.
> A perfect storm for cubing.
> However, it is so quiet in here, and my cube is so clicky, I know it will call attention towards me and bother everyone so I have to sit here and wait.
> I don't know why my home room is so quiet, but this keeps happening.


Just hang in there.


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 15, 2013)

I'm home educated, but I never play with my cube during lessons. However, being at home, I sometimes leave it at the other end of the room during lessons so that I can grab it when my mother goes to fetch something. She used to get annoyed having to wait a minute or so for me to finish it before carrying on with the lesson, but I'm quicker now so she doesn't seem to mind too much...


----------



## Ickathu (May 15, 2013)

Mine gets annoyed having to wait less than 20 seconds for me to finish it...


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2013)

I cubed at the school talent show and now the whole school that isn't in my grade calls me the "Rubiks Cube Guy". It's was 2 weeks ago, but I thought it'd be worth sharing. It is kinda scary being in front of the whole school solving a Rubik's Cube, which is pretty risky. Imagine if the cube just exploded, ugh.


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I cubed at the school talent show and now the whole school that isn't in my grade calls me the "Rubiks Cube Guy". It's was 2 weeks ago, but I thought it'd be worth sharing. It is kinda scary being in front of the whole school solving a Rubik's Cube, which is pretty risky. Imagine if the cube just exploded, ugh.



Not as scary as doing BLD.


----------



## googlebleh (May 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Not as scary as doing BLD.



Agreed. How's your success rate Noah? Good enough for using it as a party trick?


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Agreed. How's your success rate Noah? Good enough for using it as a party trick?



Taking 25 seconds to memo, using loci and noob parity, it's about 95%


----------



## randomtypos (May 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Taking 25 seconds to memo, using loci and noob parity, it's about 95%



YOU USE LOCI FOR ONE CUBE???? Whatttttt


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> YOU USE LOCI FOR ONE CUBE???? Whatttttt



When I want to get a success in a talent show I do, but not otherwise.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 16, 2013)

What is Loci? Any, yeah, agreed. BLD is much scarier than regular. But still, it's always scary when your own school has their eyes on you, and nobody else.


----------



## Bob (May 16, 2013)

Now 4/5 in my math department can solve the cube and I'm working on one of the English teachers. She can do the first two layers. I got one of the science teachers that far as well, but he was drunk when I taught him, so he forgot.


----------



## Noahaha (May 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What is Loci?



Same as journey/rooms. It's Latin for "places." I know that because I take Latin.


----------



## googlebleh (May 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I take Latin.



You lucky duck. I wish my school offered Latin


----------



## Veerexx (May 16, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> You lucky duck. I wish my school offered Latin



My school offers it and I have been thinking about taking on another language again...
gb, any real reason why Latin would be a good language to learn? I have the choice of Latin, Mandarin, French, German, Italian, and Spanish. (I think maybe Indonesian)

I also love seeing how this thread has evolved since it was first created  I love reading some of the responses


----------



## YddEd (May 16, 2013)

After school today, someone told me to solve their cube. I used Roux and one other kid said "What side are you doing first?" and I said "I don't do sides"


----------



## Veerexx (May 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> After school today, someone told me to solve their cube. I used Roux and one other kid said "What side are you doing first?" and I said "I don't do sides"


Nice  I think it just looks cool when people do Roux  I'm learning it :3


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 18, 2013)

my math teacher was the only teacher who let me cube but he left so now i cant cube in school


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 18, 2013)

I learn large algorithm sets at school. Just can't find myself to do them at home. Planning on learning OLLCP this year


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 18, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I learn large algorithm sets at school. Just can't find myself to do them at home. Planning on learning OLLCP this year



I should do that during math class or something this year
only thing is all my 2x2s are too loud to use during class....


----------



## Owen (Aug 19, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I learn large algorithm sets at school. Just can't find myself to do them at home. Planning on learning OLLCP this year



Just a question, what are the advantages of learning OLLCP? It's a lot of cases, and it's still 2 looks.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Owen said:


> Just a question, what are the advantages of learning OLLCP? It's a lot of cases, and it's still 2 looks.


Almost always a U Perm, always a EPLL, plus a 1/12 chance of a PLL skip. Lots of cases aren't that bad. Justin Harder learned it and uses it, he said once you are almost done you can learn an algorithm in 30 seconds.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 19, 2013)

i got a lot of cubes confiscated and taken away and many teachers dont allow it though some d like it,for eg my biology teacher and who thinks i am a genius( which i probably am). got fed up of people amazed and surrounding girls,so i use a 42 mm zhanchi oh mostly. ( though i DO carry my ss wind, just to show off really nice.)


----------



## Gabriel Mattar (Aug 19, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> i got a lot of cubes confiscated and taken away and many teachers dont allow it though some d like it,for eg my biology teacher and who thinks i am a genius( which i probably am). got fed up of people amazed and surrounding girls,so i use a 42 mm zhanchi oh mostly. ( though i DO carry my ss wind, just to show off really nice.)



congratulations!!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 19, 2013)

I cube in school but not for attention, either to feed the addiction or to just give me something to do with my friends. I've taught a few to cube.



cubesonfire said:


> i got a lot of cubes confiscated and taken away and many teachers dont allow it though some d like it,for eg my biology teacher and who thinks i am a genius( which i probably am). got fed up of people amazed and surrounding girls,so i use a 42 mm zhanchi oh mostly. ( though i DO carry my ss wind, just to show off really nice.)



You can get fed up of people being amazed ? Wow you must be some genius( which you probably are) .


----------



## uvafan (Aug 19, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> i got a lot of cubes confiscated and taken away and many teachers dont allow it though some d like it,for eg my biology teacher and who thinks i am a genius( which i probably am). got *fed up of* people amazed and *surrounding girls*,so i use a 42 mm zhanchi oh mostly. ( though i DO carry my ss wind, just to show off really nice.)



but why?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

I cube a lot in school. I'm also starting a cubing club at school:3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2013)

uvafan said:


> but why?



Girls have cooties.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm wondering what my roommate will think when I meet him in 4 days. He said he wants me to teach him some time, but that's what they all say before tossing it at a wall.


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm homeschooled, and my parents hate my cubing!


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if georgia tech has an active cubing club?

I want to beat them if possible


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I cube in school but not for attention, either to feed the addiction or to just give me something to do with my friends. I've taught a few to cube.


Same here. I am usually tired after school to cube that much, so during lunch or an off period I cube.


----------



## cuberookie (Aug 20, 2013)

All my teachers know me because i cube, cubing is not very popular here, my english teacher makes me do a different puzzle at the start of the lesson everyweek, but now, i dont have her so that sucks.


----------



## bran (Aug 20, 2013)

I cube in school during recess and lunch but hate it when people start crowding around me.


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 21, 2013)

bran said:


> I cube in school during recess and lunch but hate it when people start crowding around me.



Story of my life.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 21, 2013)

I rarely cube in school but today my friend wanted me to solve his 4x4. After I solved it I looked up and saw that my headteacher had been watching and then he starts clapping causing our entire table to join in. I was like :fp


----------



## Wassili (Aug 21, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I rarely cube in school but today my friend wanted me to solve his 4x4. After I solved it I looked up and saw that my headteacher had been watching and then he starts clapping causing our entire table to join in. I was like :fp



You already started school? :O


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I cube in school but not for attention, either to feed the addiction or to just give me something to do with my friends. I've taught a few to cube.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get fed up of people being amazed ? Wow you must be some genius( which you probably are) .


oh yeah i am,alex. my abilities say it all......
i could've mentioned them,but they're too many....
as for people,i believe that even u wouldn't be able to cope with people asking dumb questions every 10 seconds.


----------



## Wassili (Aug 22, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> oh yeah i am,alex. my abilities say it all......
> i could've mentioned them,but they're too many....


 Oh the arrogance...


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 22, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> oh yeah i am,alex. my abilities say it all......
> i could've mentioned them,but they're too many....



I genuinely hope that was sarcasm, seeing as you average 3 to 4 times Alex's time.....
Although every time I reread that comment I do think it is sarcasm. Hopefully I'm right.

Also, off topic but what cubes do you burn exactly?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 22, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I genuinely hope that was sarcasm, seeing as you average 3 to 4 times Alex's time.....



Faster times don't make you smarter.


----------



## Frubix (Aug 22, 2013)

I only cube in school between classes and during lunch, last school year I took a cube every day to school missing only 1 day.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Faster times don't make you smarter.


Oh was he referring to his smartness? I thought he was talking about cubing. Sorry Mr. cubesonfire.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> oh yeah i am,alex. my abilities say it all......
> i could've mentioned them,but they're too many....
> as for people,i believe that even u wouldn't be able to cope with people asking dumb questions every 10 seconds.



So yeah you are incredibly arrogant and your failure to notice my sarcasm despite the fact I wrote in your bad grammar style deliberately testifies to the fact it is not rightfully so. I mean, I'm no genius but I do think the first step is being able to write properly.

By the way, I do cope with people asking dumb questions because I am a nice person. I don't explode unless their intentions are bad. 

On a side note, your abilities can be as many as you want but your inabilities will always be great. No number of abilities can make you a genius. Remember what Einstein said. Get real. No, he didn't say that, I say that.

Sorry to be harsh, I suppose I am just like you- I can't seem to tolerate incredible amounts of stupidity. (sarcasm alert)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 22, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> oh yeah i am,alex. my abilities say it all......
> i could've mentioned them,but they're too many....
> as for people,i believe that even u wouldn't be able to cope with people asking dumb questions every 10 seconds.



Everyone asks stupid questions about something they don't know well enough, and in this example they're not to blame for not knowing as much about speedcubing as you do. This is why people ask questions. Inform them and move on.


----------



## kcl (Aug 23, 2013)

5BLD said:


> So yeah you are incredibly arrogant and your failure to notice my sarcasm despite the fact I wrote in your bad grammar style deliberately testifies to the fact it is not rightfully so. I mean, I'm no genius but I do think the first step is being able to write properly.
> 
> By the way, I do cope with people asking dumb questions because I am a nice person. I don't explode unless their intentions are bad.
> 
> ...



*claps*


----------



## kottcuber (Aug 25, 2013)

One of my friends and I brought cubes to school one day. When I solved everyone was like "OMG How did you do it man ? Can you teach me? ".


----------



## hkpnkp (Aug 27, 2013)

cool man. what was your time when you solved it in front of them?


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2013)

kottcuber said:


> One of my friends and I brought cubes to school one day. When I solved everyone was like "OMG How did you do it man ? Can you teach me? ".



I get that all the time whenever I cube in public. I'd just solve it, stop at the solved state so everybody knows it's solved, and then just go to scramble it again. It's fun looking at their bemused faces...


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 3, 2013)

I cube a lot in class, but mostly during lunch.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 4, 2013)

I have to listen to music when I cube on the bus now. Too many people making dumb comments and they're not the best people to be around with in general unless you want a criminal record.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 7, 2014)

*cubing at school: what do your friends think?*

This Is my first thread.
My friends at school think I am obsessive with cubing because I bring a diffrent cube every day.
I want to know what your friends at school think about you cubing.


PM me saying if you like my first thread


----------



## rj (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm homeschooled


----------



## Bossman (Jan 7, 2014)

That I must secretly be a genius.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 7, 2014)

rj said:


> I'm homeschooled



Any friends have opinions?
And are you getting any snow? I am in that bad snow storm you might have heard about.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

LukeMata11 said:


> Am i the only one who constantly cubes in school? I mean i am hardcore got 5 cubes taken away yesterday lmaoo. I got a mini type c no one can see that though !


that sucks ! hopefully get your cubes back if you didn't already. Nice trick with the mini cube.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Bob said:


> My students are not allowed to cube in class.


I have heard of you i have been in touch with you via e-mail. I can't ethier but i always carry one around with me.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I have to listen to music when I cube on the bus now. Too many people making dumb comments and they're not the best people to be around with in general unless you want a criminal record.



Me Too!


----------



## LaraMJ (Jan 8, 2014)

I lost a ShengShou Wind while cubing during class... I loved it because it was my very first speedcube and I just let it go :'(


----------



## aspetuck (Jan 11, 2014)

My math/homeroom teacher took my Moyu 2x2 away in homeroom yesterday... I guess she didn't buy the argument that the algorithms are mathematical. But before that 4 or 5 kids tried to solve it, none of them succeeded. But one of them was pompous because they got 1 side. I just keep one in my jacket pocket


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

aspetuck said:


> My math/homeroom teacher took my Moyu 2x2 away in homeroom yesterday... I guess she didn't buy the argument that the algorithms are mathematical. But before that 4 or 5 kids tried to solve it, none of them succeeded. But one of them was pompous because they got 1 side. I just keep one in my jacket pocket



Do a y perm and hand it to them. It's funny as heck.


----------



## IQubic (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Do a y perm and hand it to them. It's funny as heck.


Lol I tried once on my math teacher he did another yperm, where'd he pick up skills. IDK


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

IQubic said:


> Lol I tried once on my math teacher he did another yperm, where'd he pick up skills. IDK



Wat

Do a diag sune alg haha


----------



## cuberman7744 (Jan 11, 2014)

i cube all the time in class but my teachers say i have to finish the work first


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wat
> 
> Do a diag sune alg haha


And then twist a corner


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> And then twist a corner



I did that to someone once. It was so funny...


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 11, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I did that to someone once. It was so funny...



You people are so nice


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> You people are so nice



We know...


----------



## frenzen (Jan 16, 2014)

i used to cube in science class and didnt pay attention so I flunked that class and had to go to summa school!


----------



## 261B (Feb 17, 2014)

Only in break/recess/what-have-you.

I consider cubing during classtime to be an insult towards the teacher, as you SHOULD be giving them nothing less than your unencumbered attention. Remember, they're busting a nut for YOUR future, dude.


----------



## UB (Feb 20, 2014)

I cube at school when some boring period pops up like History.
So I hide my cube in the desk and practice solving the cross and f2l blindfolded, or sometimes I take a glance at my cube and solve it.
Good Practice and I solve 2x2 - 4x4 in school. Cant carry big cubes or teacher might catch me


----------



## Furry (Mar 1, 2014)

I used to cube in school in 1 free period, where everyone worshipped me  Until some nerds and losers started to learn a few months later for the attention. And now they do it like all school, during class, lunch, in the halls, FACEPALM Im now embarrassed to be a cuber


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 28, 2014)

Once............ Okay two times.............Okay three times...........Okay four times..............MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, honestly I've lost count at this stage!


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 4, 2014)

I cube when I come to school early, during lunch, and on the bus. As others have said, cubing during class is plain rude and distracting, and attention is annoying. School is made so you can learn essentials for getting a job and money later on, and even the useless classes can help you in daily life too. (Reading, English, Orchestra, etc.) I suggest you don't waste school time. The times that I cube on school grounds/on the bus are times are when I get the least attention, at least from Non-Cubers.

@Furry Sorry, but I have serious problems with people who learn and/or do things for the simple goal of popularity.

@ClassCubers Are you kidding me? Seriously, you can probably cube OUTSIDE of class. School is a necessary for all of us, here in this generation. Just think of what happens when you fail a course; lose even more time because you're stuck in Summer School. But I don't know who in their right minds would do this. If I were the teacher, I'd confiscate every cube I see and ban Cubing from the school.


Lol this one time, I was cubing after the bell rang, and then I let my teacher take a look at my cube... It was only slightly scrambled (10 Moves maybe), and she solved it with her sheer spatial recognition.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 4, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> I cube when I come to school early, during lunch, and on the bus. As others have said, cubing during class is plain rude and distracting, and attention is annoying. School is made so you can learn essentials for getting a job and money later on, and even the useless classes can help you in daily life too. (Reading, English, Orchestra, etc.) I suggest you don't waste school time. The times that I cube on school grounds/on the bus are times are when I get the least attention, at least from Non-Cubers.
> 
> @Furry Sorry, but I have serious problems with people who learn and/or do things for the simple goal of popularity.
> 
> ...


How are reading and English useless classes? Also, what you said to Furry: most people on here do not cube for attention, but i think that we can all agree that that the first couple of times people are amazed at your cubing skills are fun.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2014)

261B said:


> Only in break/recess/what-have-you.
> 
> I consider cubing during classtime to be an insult towards the teacher, as you SHOULD be giving them nothing less than your unencumbered attention. Remember, they're _*busting a nut*_ for YOUR future, dude.



I don't think that means what you think it means...


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I don't think that means what you think it means...



Me neither


----------



## Wylie28 (Jul 7, 2014)

I cube during lunch and all the classes where the teachers let me, I bring my mirror cube on test days because its makes almost no noise


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> I cube during lunch and all the classes where the teachers let me, I bring my mirror cube on test days because its makes almost no noise



That's awesome, I can't believe your teacher would let you do that during tests. However, If I were sitting next to you, I'd be really annoyed.


----------



## Wylie28 (Jul 8, 2014)

My teachers don't care because I have very bad adhd and if I don't have anything that I can do subconsciously I distract myself with my own thoughts and end up not paying attention at all. And no one really cares when I use my mirror cube during tests, I don't speed solve (the odd shapes prevent me from doing finger tricks well so I just use my whole hand unless its a U turn) and the sound of pencils is louder so no one really cares


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 8, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> My teachers don't care because I have very bad adhd and if I don't have anything that I can do subconsciously I distract myself with my own thoughts and end up not paying attention at all. And no one really cares when I use my mirror cube during tests, I don't speed solve (the odd shapes prevent me from doing finger tricks well so I just use my whole hand unless its a U turn) and the sound of pencils is louder so no one really cares



I see


----------



## Pianogirl11 (Jul 11, 2014)

BaconCuber said:


> I hate it when I'm cubing at school, and you look away while doing a PLL, and people are like, "How do you solve it without looking at it?!" The same thing happens when you're scrambling without looking. :/



I can't even count how many times I've had to answer that question. It gets pretty annoying sometimes.


----------



## Pianogirl11 (Jul 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> And then twist a corner



I switch the center caps on my 3x3 once, it really pissed my bro off!


----------



## David10000 (Jul 13, 2014)

I cube a lot in class, but only when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## JunA266 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm homeschooled so technicly ALL THE DAMN TIME!


----------



## Anonymus (Jul 15, 2014)

ha ha I purposly practice my 4x4 in public just so I can impress people.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2014)

For me, school starts in about a month and I think I'm going to cube during passing period and free period. I will not let it get in the way of school because I need all the school time I can get (very busy afterwards). I do not know why I did not cube during the last month of school last year, I brought it in my backpack almost everyday!


----------



## Mia (Aug 7, 2014)

I cube in school between classes. That's because my friends are in another class and they spend breaks with their friends or they are in different school, so I have nothing to do at breaks.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 10, 2014)

Whenever I cube, it sorta depends where I am. But the other day I was in Starbucks just getting a Frapachino. But the line was to the door. So I pulled out my stickerless mini ZhanChi and started to solve. Everybody turned around, and started looking at me. After I was done, like 3 people in front of me clapped. 

Then a lady asked me, "are you good at math?" And I was like "ehhhhhh"

I like it because it makes people think your smart  and it makes me feel like ive exploded someone's mind. I did that to a guy today in a sneaker store today and I asked him, " here scramble it!" And he's like "no no no! My brain herts! "


----------



## Destro (Aug 10, 2014)

I cube after exams while waiting for my friend. After i solve it , bypassers always ask if I'm the 1st honor (I'm only 3rd honor but i suck at math and science so thats proof that math and cubing ain't related)


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 14, 2014)

I cube in maths because for me it is the easiest lesson because I am 2+ years ahead of the rest of the class and have proved it but my teacher still refuses to move me up years.
So I guess that cubing during the lessons is a bit of a " W E L L , F U C K Y O U " to him.


----------



## MineKB (Aug 14, 2014)

School starts Monday for me. I'll just bring one cube and maybe timer for lunch and bus. Or under teachers discretion. I may bring my rubiks brand if other students I don't trust wanna do it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 14, 2014)

MineKB said:


> School starts Monday for me. I'll just bring one cube and maybe timer for lunch and bus. Or under teachers discretion. I may bring my rubiks brand if other students I don't trust wanna do it.



If you have a stickerless cube that you don't care too much about, bring that for other people to use so they don't ruin the stickers.


----------



## MineKB (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> If you have a stickerless cube that you don't care too much about, bring that for other people to use so they don't ruin the stickers.



My sticker less zhanchi pops too much on tight tensions cuz I ****ed it up. My rubiks brand has tiles which will be good enough.


----------



## CuberM (Aug 17, 2014)

I usually don't use them in class, but I sometimes use them in my Spanish class.


----------



## jman1965 (Aug 18, 2014)

I keep a void cube in my english teachers room, so when I go in there everyone's like, "Let me get your cube for you!" before class


----------



## MineKB (Aug 18, 2014)

Today was... interesting...

Too much stuff I don't know what to type.


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

My teacher is mean... She got my old Shengshou V3 from my music teacher, who'd got it because my classmate grassed on me because i didn't let him play with it, and my music teacher handed it to my teacher, who gave it to our deputy head-teacher... Didn't even learn OLL yet when it happened... T_T... Not even 2-Look...


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

uniacto said:


> until the noncuber gets hurt. Then it's all fun.


Yep. I know like 20 Pressure points, and is red belt in Tang Soo Do. Now who will take my cube?


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 22, 2014)

I brought my SS 2x2 and Shuangren to school today, i wholeheartedly do not recommend doing what i did if you're in a school with strict rules, for half the day i was paranoid about the cubes being confiscated and a classmate lost an internal piece on my 2x2 so i'm going to have to wait a couple of days for my wittwo to get here
Whenever I solve a cube at school on days where you can bring almost anything, there's quite a few nice remarks though.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 8, 2014)

I would never EVER cube at school.(jk sometimes)

One day I bought my whole collection of cubes to do a presentation. I decided to solve a 3x3 in front of the class. And I totally failed the PLL (It was a Z perm and I didn't cube for a long time)


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2014)

My school is 49% Asian, 49% Indian, and 2% White.... Theres a lot of cubers at my school.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> My school is 49% Asian, 49% Indian, and 2% White.... Theres a lot of cubers at my school.



India is in Asia. When you say Asian do you mean Oriental? Asian means 'someone from the Continent of Asia' in the UK.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't cube in class because it's disrespectful but I do cube during homeroom and lunch. Occasionally during a class where the teacher wants me to prove I can actually solve it. So yeah.  
Maybe sometimes during a boring class I'll OH some. Not often. Plus people always seem to pop my cubes 



PJKCuber said:


> We aren't allowed to bring toys to school.



It's not a TOY. It's a twisty puzzle or brain teaser 

Just kidding


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

We aren't allowed to bring toys to school.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 12, 2014)

In the morning before school actually starts, during break, during lunch. On the bus but meh... that's kinda school. Usually just continually solve/perform algorithms unless someone mentions it.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm still on summer break. But there were about 4 cubers in my class, one of which was me. And they would always get puzzles taken away. I always stopped when the teacher said so, so I never got one taken away, but I liked my teacher and respected her.

One time a cube fell apart and she said something like "I know this one isn't broken but it looks like" I found that kinda funny, I don't know why.

And another time my friend said as a joke, whilst holding his 2x2 "I'm going to do this blindfolded!" and I thought he was god. He didn't try. But I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Now I can do the 3x3 blindfolded and I forget how cool it is


----------

